# Much Loved Moggy Ruining Carpets!



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

We have a much loved and pampered 11 year old neutered tom called Woodruff.

He has completely ruined an expensive, brand new carpet in our living room by clawing it to shreds.

He has several scratching posts of various types both vertical and horizontal scattered about the house but he virtually ignores them and does his manicuring on our carpet. I've bought a catnip spray and I use it on his scratching posts but it hasn't really helped.

He has the run of our home plus a reasonable sized garden complete with his own purpose built climbing tree.

What can we do to stop his antisocial behaviour?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

How long have you had the new carpet? Most probably he didn't like the new smell on the carpet so by scratching it he is marking it so it is part of his territory.

When putting in new carpets, floor or rugs it is quite often best to keep some of the old stuff and scatter it around the new bought flooring. E.g. when getting a new carpet keep some tiles of the old carpet and put them over the new one for a while.

I guess this is too late now in your case but I would maybe try the following. Put a horizontal scratching box over the area where he is scratching the carpet. If he has several areas I would buy more than one and put these down so he has somewhere to scratch.

You could get these, as they are not overly expensive:
Scratching Pad Wave Cat: Free P&P on orders of £25+ at zooplus

Once he starts using the scratch pad for around 1-2 weeks you can then start to move them to a place where it is more convenient for you. Just move them a little every few days until they are in an area where you don't trip over them and he still enjoys scratching them.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I always have an old rug over my living room carpet - cats seem to like clawing where they can feel movement, like mats and rugs so I buy a rug that I dont mind getting destroyed and let them get on with it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Woodruffsdad said:


> > We have a much loved and pampered 11 year old neutered tom called Woodruff.
> >
> > He has completely ruined an expensive, brand new carpet in our living room by clawing it to shreds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

nightkitten said:


> How long have you had the new carpet? Most probably he didn't like the new smell on the carpet so by scratching it he is marking it so it is part of his territory.
> 
> When putting in new carpets, floor or rugs it is quite often best to keep some of the old stuff and scatter it around the new bought flooring. E.g. when getting a new carpet keep some tiles of the old carpet and put them over the new one for a while.
> 
> ...


Great idea but not practical for us. The cat is scratching the carpet in every one of 3 rooms and in dozens of different places. The carpet was new when we moved here in February 2013.


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

wicket said:


> I always have an old rug over my living room carpet - cats seem to like clawing where they can feel movement, like mats and rugs so I buy a rug that I dont mind getting destroyed and let them get on with it.


Got rugs. Cat ignores them!


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

I may be wrong but I feel he won't stop scratching/chewing on the carpets. I think your best bet is just to accept it as long as he doesn't rip off and eats pieces of it. I myself have few off cuts of carpet lying around the house as well as a rolled up rug in my living room. The cats just like it, they use their tree (upholstered with carpet) as well as posts and small rungs I have laying around, but they also do chairs, sofas and so on. I may be wrong but I have the policy of not getting anything I can't accept being ruined.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

tochica said:


> > I may be wrong but I have the policy of not getting anything I can't accept being ruined.
> 
> 
> I think it's great if you can be laid back about it and don't mind having things spoiled, but I know I couldn't. But I do think it's possible to have nice things within certain parameters, taking account of the cats tendencies/habits. In other words to compromise.
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Woodruff'sDad - as he is scratching in so many different places it seems likely it's the smell, so I'd suggest hiring a carpet shampooing machine and cleaning the lot. Ideal if you could also put Simple Solution in the water, which is an enzymatic cleaner which will get rid of any smells your cat is trying to cover with his own scent. If the carpets are all man-made fibres, as well as being non-twist pile, cats seem to be even more attracted than they are to wool unfortunately.


----------



## steveiswellcool (Jan 8, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Woodruff'sDad - as he is scratching in so many different places it seems likely it's the smell, so I'd suggest hiring a carpet shampooing machine and cleaning the lot. Ideal if you could also put Simple Solution in the water, which is an enzymatic cleaner which will get rid of any smells your cat is trying to cover with his own scent. If the carpets are all man-made fibres, as well as being non-twist pile, cats seem to be even more attracted than they are to wool unfortunately.


Great idea. Amazon have the machines to buy at a reasonable price (£53), it might be cheaper than hiring depending on how long you need them for.


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

CM, I get your point about the compromising. I do understand both sides need to compromise to a certain point. I just can't imagine my cats living a carpet alone. It may be the smell as you say but my own observations are they like the fabric and like playing with it, mark it and so. I am speaking of my own cats, the OP cat may be totally different story but I don't think it would be a reasonable expectation for the cats to leave the carpet alone (again if it were my own cats). So my point was it may be a reasonable course of action to just don't let it bother you in some situations. It's totally possible I am wrong, though.

When we got the cats (we didn't really plan on getting a cat it just turned out that way) I was getting worked out about a lot of stuff, simple things like them walking on the kitchen table and climbing the curtains but at some point I realised I feel a lot better if I choose to get amused by their lil mischiefs. 

I don't think everything should be allowed (although I myself think it causes more trouble when you try to restrict things). I also don't promote not seeking solutions but getting worked out if something gets ruined doesn't really help and in some cases it's ok to just let it go. 

Oh, and maybe in my previous post I made it sound as if I live with small spoilt devils which definitely isn't the case, they are very nice reasonably naughty kittens!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tochica, your attitude is a good one:thumbsup: I have no doubt that in the grand scheme of things it's better to live one's life going with the flow, and when you have pets, accepting there are bound to be some elements of destruction along the way in your home ('natural wear and tear' is perhaps one way to look at it)

I think it's admirable if you can take such an attitude, even better to be amused by your kitties little foibles when they are destructive, but not everyone can find it within themselves to do so.

Friends of mine, for example, manage their two cats destructive behaviour by never allowing them in the bedrooms or the sitting room unsupervised. The cats have free access to the kitchen, hall, stairs, landing and bathroom, and access to the outdoors 24/7. Their beds are in the good-sized hall. The system works and their furniture and carpets are still in pristine condition after 13 years with their 2 cats.  Everyone seems to be happy.


----------



## RosieP (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, I have a cat; Katie, who is stressed by the most insignificant of changes in the house. We have found a Feliway plug in works brilliantly within about 48 hours. You can buy in Pets at Home but if you have a couple of days they are much cheaper on Amazon. 

Katie used to scratch the carpet in the hall and mess in there too... After a couple of days with the plug in she stops as if by magic. Definitely sounds worth a try with your boy. 

In your post, you mention a purpose built cat tree. I'm looking for one for my cats, could you let me know where you got it from please? I've looked at some at the cat show but they are so expensive.


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

RosieP said:


> Hi, I have a cat; Katie, who is stressed by the most insignificant of changes in the house. We have found a Feliway plug in works brilliantly within about 48 hours. You can buy in Pets at Home but if you have a couple of days they are much cheaper on Amazon.
> 
> Katie used to scratch the carpet in the hall and mess in there too... After a couple of days with the plug in she stops as if by magic. Definitely sounds worth a try with your boy.
> 
> In your post, you mention a purpose built cat tree. I'm looking for one for my cats, could you let me know where you got it from please? I've looked at some at the cat show but they are so expensive.


Thank you. I've sent you a Visitor Message with details of where to get a purpose built cat tree. Please let me know when you receive it.


----------



## Jango (Mar 3, 2014)

Woodruffsdad said:


> Thank you. I've sent you a Visitor Message with details of where to get a purpose built cat tree. Please let me know when you receive it.


It may help others (well at least me ) if you could post the info on thread. It may save you sending hundreds of PM's too


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

Jango said:


> It may help others (well at least me ) if you could post the info on thread. It may save you sending hundreds of PM's too


I only had a private email address and I didn't think it a good idea to make it public.

I've asked the chap who makes these cat trees to give me his full details for publication and I'll post them back here as soon as I receive them.


----------



## Jango (Mar 3, 2014)

Woodruffsdad said:


> I only had a private email address and I didn't think it a good idea to make it public.
> 
> I've asked the chap who makes these cat trees to give me his full details for publication and I'll post them back here as soon as I receive them.


That would be great thanks, i'll keep my eyes peeled :thumbup1:. Sorry, I wrongly assumed it would be a website or ebay listing and totally agree with you not posting the address.


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

Jango said:


> That would be great thanks, i'll keep my eyes peeled :thumbup1:. Sorry, I wrongly assumed it would be a website or ebay listing and totally agree with you not posting the address.


I have contacted the maker of my cat tree and he's happy for me to publish his email address here.

I have had him make me a 6' tall outdoor tree for my Woodruff and it was delivered in very quick time in flat pack form (really easy to assemble) at a very reasonable price.

Woodruff loves it. He sits on the very top tray, sniffs the air and surveys his "kingdom" from it

The maker of these cat trees is Peter Webb and he is located in Solihull. You can contact him, initially, by email at: [email protected]

I'm very, very pleased with the tree he made for me!


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Woodruff'sDad - as he is scratching in so many different places it seems likely it's the smell, so I'd suggest hiring a carpet shampooing machine and cleaning the lot. Ideal if you could also put Simple Solution in the water, which is an enzymatic cleaner which will get rid of any smells your cat is trying to cover with his own scent. If the carpets are all man-made fibres, as well as being non-twist pile, cats seem to be even more attracted than they are to wool unfortunately.


Great idea! Thank you. We already own a carpet shampooer so we'll give it a go.


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

RosieP said:


> Hi, I have a cat; Katie, who is stressed by the most insignificant of changes in the house. We have found a Feliway plug in works brilliantly within about 48 hours. You can buy in Pets at Home but if you have a couple of days they are much cheaper on Amazon.
> 
> Katie used to scratch the carpet in the hall and mess in there too... After a couple of days with the plug in she stops as if by magic. Definitely sounds worth a try with your boy.
> 
> In your post, you mention a purpose built cat tree. I'm looking for one for my cats, could you let me know where you got it from please? I've looked at some at the cat show but they are so expensive.


Cheers! I'll give it a go.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

If you are going to try shampooing the carpets try and get a lemon or citrus fragrance cleaner cats don't like those smells it might help to deter her!


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Woodruffsdad said:


> I have contacted the maker of my cat tree and he's happy for me to publish his email address here.
> 
> I have had him make me a 6' tall outdoor tree for my Woodruff and it was delivered in very quick time in flat pack form (really easy to assemble) at a very reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Can we have a pic of your tree please? I'm always interested in well made cat trees and a few pics on here could lead to some sales (and perhaps some commission for you)!


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's a picture of my Woodruff on his new cat tree made by Peter Webb:


__
https://flic.kr/p/13349441515


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

Why didn't my photo come out? I posted its Flickr URL in the "Insert Image" icon.

PLEASE IGNORE THIS POST: I found out wharf I was doing wrong and the photo is now installed above!


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Very nice. I'm after a wooden scratching post to have inside. I have loads of the sisal covered posts but April loves to scratch on wood and whilst I don't mind her scratching on some of our "rustic" furniture, I could really do with trying to get her to use a designated post!

I wish I had some tips for you re the carpet. Our stair carpet is absolutely trashed thanks to Lilly who loves clawing it. I hate it, it looks awful but I try not to get too stressed about it as at least it isn't one that we put in. No idea what we will do when we come to change it as sticky paws on the stairs isn't very practical.


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Woodruff'sDad - as he is scratching in so many different places it seems likely it's the smell, so I'd suggest hiring a carpet shampooing machine and cleaning the lot. Ideal if you could also put Simple Solution in the water, which is an enzymatic cleaner which will get rid of any smells your cat is trying to cover with his own scent. If the carpets are all man-made fibres, as well as being non-twist pile, cats seem to be even more attracted than they are to wool unfortunately.


Can you let me know exactly which Simple Solution product I should buy please? I've looked on their website and much of it seems to be for dogs or for masking the cat's own smell.

I have a carpet shampooer so if you could advise which product I should buy to use with it I will be eternally in your debt!


----------



## JBird (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Woodruffsdad,

A while ago you kindly sent me the details for Peter and I thought I'd let you know I also bought one of the cat trees off him. It arrived last week & my cats are very pleased with it. Thanks for the recommendation!!

If anyone else is looking, I've checked with Peter and he's happy to share his new Facebook page add www.facebook.com/kittyklimbers

Hopefully this helps other people with troublesome feline companions!!

JBird


----------



## Woodruffsdad (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm glad you're pleased. Mine's on the lawn and Woodruff sits on the top tray and surveys the world!


----------

